# Who Has Gotten A HR54?



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The new stuff just keeps on coming!

Here's an in-depth look at the new DIRECTV HR54 Genie.

View attachment HR54-500_Edgecutter_Review.pdf


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see what will come of those 2 extra SWiM channels!

Nice write up too!


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Wahoo. Ok ESPN time to get your stuff together.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Beat me to it!

And before anyone asks:

*THE SPEED IS EXACTLY THE SAME AS THE HR44.*


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Ho Hum !

Damon


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Those extra channels intrigue me....If they open them up and it is a 7 Tuner DVR.... I can replace 2 H25's with minis


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I have an HR34 and am due an upgrade next year in June. If the HR54 is available at that time can I get it just by asking for it. I don't have a 4k tv yet but would like it for the speed.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> I have an HR34 and am due an upgrade next year in June. If the HR54 is available at that time can I get it just by asking for it. I don't have a 4k tv yet but would like it for the speed.


probably not.. you would need to get it from solid signal or something


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> I have an HR34 and am due an upgrade next year in June. If the HR54 is available at that time can I get it just by asking for it. I don't have a 4k tv yet but would like it for the speed.


Most likely DirecTV will still treat all "Genie DVRs" as "functionally equivalent", so the HR54 won't count as an "upgrade".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

eSATA connector doesn't have any hint to be _powered_ as it mentioned in the PDF!


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

And the contest to anyone who hasn't been in the computer business for at least 30 years - what is the actualy function of the ruler used in the first picture to show size of unit. Love it the latest and greatest measured with ....


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Most likely DirecTV will still treat all "Genie DVRs" as "functionally equivalent", so the HR54 won't count as an "upgrade".


So who would get one? Just new customers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It should make a difference if you call an tell them you just installed a 4k TV.
??????


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

My just depend on market your in? You can pre-order one at solid signal but I suspect it would be whats in the D* local warehouse in you area as to when you could get one? Most likely it would be "new" customers first at this point in time.
My Guess that nextyear at this time they may be as common as the hr44 is today


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> So who would get one? Just new customers.


And always possible with a replacement, like getting a 44 when a 34 goes bad.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> It should make a difference if you call an tell them you just installed a 4k TV.
> ??????


Why? At this time it does nothing a hr44 cant do for 4k. Maybe someday if the hr44 can not do transponder bonding and they make that a requirement to get 4k, but until that actually happens they wont be worried about 4k on the genie itself. Just the c61k.

Besides, seeing how these are just hitting the field, I doubt they are even available everywhere just yet. I am sure in time, since they are obviously the next generation of genies. AT at his time though, the differences between the hr44 and the hr54 is akin to the c41 to c51... Nothing really...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Can someone who has one take some more pictures of the chips inside? The BCM7346 the article mentions is used as the application processor (it has only two tuners itself, so is not used for that) It must be using one of Broadcom's 8 tuner chips - that's why the "SWM-7", though it appears two of the tuners are currently disabled in software. Curious to know the model number of the chip it is using for the tuner to figure out if this thing really can handle DVB-S2X (i.e. bonded transponders)

If it can't decode HEVC and can't output 4K then it seems a bit pointless to include the ability to receive bonded transponders, especially when Directv has no reason to use those right away - they can put one 4K channel per transponder for several years at least before they run out of RDBS transponders...

Nothing stops them from using bonded transponders for 4K from day one, but that would artificially constrain the HR34 and HR44 from serving 4K to the C61K and 4K ready TVs.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> eSATA connector doesn't have any hint to be _powered_!


Why would it? The HR54 isn't a "lite" Genie.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> Can someone who has one take some more pictures of the chips inside?


No. Not legitimately anyway, and I don't believe DBSTalk will permit posting of pictures outside the first look type documents. Those who participate in the field trials are not permitted to open their boxes - the pictures come from a very controlled process.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Those extra channels intrigue me....If they open them up and it is a 7 Tuner DVR.... I can replace 2 H25's with minis


I would not expect to ever see them used to provide a 7 tuner DVR. While we are only speculating on them having potential for bonded transponders for 4K, that is about the only reasonable explanation of why they might be there.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I would not expect to ever see them used to provide a 7 tuner DVR. While we are only speculating on them having potential for bonded transponders for 4K, that is about the only reasonable explanation of why they might be there.


You never know with Tivo and others providing 6 Tuner DVRS and other systems allowing for multiple servers in a home set up.. They may at some point.. a 7 Tuner DVR would allow for homes to have 3-4 Mini's with much less conflicts


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

carl6 said:


> No. Not legitimately anyway, and I don't believe DBSTalk will permit posting of pictures outside the first look type documents. Those who participate in the field trials are not permitted to open their boxes - the pictures come from a very controlled process.


sort of a secret of polishinele ... usually the company does trumpeting about new model and its adfvanced CPU, more RAM and features... I'm sure soon someone who are is not squared idiot will find out the model of BCM used in hr54... and HR64 with real 4K output


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Companies that trumpet CPU, RAM etc are in different markets. The end user doesn't care about RAM on a DVR. And that may give a false impression. I don't know how much RAM a HR44 or 54 has, but I'm betting it's not a lot (plus NVRAM). But an end user may say "My phone has more RAM, why is DirecTV so behind", but it's an invalid comparison.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

So, no on-screen CID, and no external power supply needed for SWM LNB?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

frogg said:


> So, no on-screen CID, and no external power supply needed for SWM LNB?


hope you finally did read the presentation to answer your own questions ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Companies that trumpet CPU, RAM etc are in different markets. The end user doesn't care about RAM on a DVR. And that may give a false impression. I don't know how much RAM a HR44 or 54 has, but I'm betting it's not a lot (plus NVRAM). But an end user may say "My phone has more RAM, why is DirecTV so behind", but it's an invalid comparison.


not sure why your memory cut short, but in that not distant time, the two sat providers did public releases of new irds with the technical info...
btw, recent first-looks did have the technical tidbits!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone looked for FCC docs about the HR54? They might have the info you're looking for.


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

Since there are no front panel buttons, does the receiver still operate in IR mode along with RF mode so that an older model remote can be used for troubleshooting?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Go Beavs said:


> Has anyone looked for FCC docs about the HR54? They might have the info you're looking for.


FCC docs on the receivers and other equipment usually just discuss stuff pertaining to it's WiFi features.

Which I guess makes sense considering it is the FCC ...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Good work by the First Look team as usual, ...

But I'm not sure what this Genie significantly contributes beyond the HR44, at this point anyhow.
------------------------------------------
Marginally smaller footprint, and operating speed increase.

Virtually removed front panel controls and display.

An internal PI.

Future channel bonding receive capability for linear 4K?

R-Band Receive capability?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> FCC docs on the receivers and other equipment usually just discuss stuff pertaining to it's WiFi features.
> 
> Which I guess makes sense considering it is the FCC ...


Sometimes they have internal pictures and specs of the test units. I've seen some of that info on other equipment. It's a real pain to navigate that web site, however.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

b52pooh said:


> Since there are no front panel buttons, does the receiver still operate in IR mode along with RF mode so that an older model remote can be used for troubleshooting?


I believe it does. Maybe a current user can confirm.

EDIT: The Solid Signal review confirms it does IR and RF simultaneously.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Good work by the First Look team as usual, ...
> 
> But I'm not sure what this Genie significantly contributes beyond the HR44, at this point anyhow.
> ------------------------------------------
> ...


Probably cheaper to build as well.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

HoTat2 said:


> R-Band Receive capability?


The receiver doesn't care whether it is Ku, Ka or RDBS; all it sees is a SWM channel. There's nothing stopping the HR34/HR44, or indeed even a H20 from receiving a channel on a RDBS transponder (so long as it isn't 4K and isn't bonded, obviously)


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Go Beavs said:


> I believe it does. Maybe a current user can confirm.
> 
> EDIT: The Solid Signal review confirms it does IR and RF simultaneously.


Yes it does do IR and RF simultaneously like any C41+ or HR44+/H44.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

I just remembered how to "ignore" certain posters! Great forum feature!


----------



## penguin150 (Jul 17, 2014)

yosoyellobo said:


> So who would get one? Just new customers.


I got a HR54 on Monday when my 34 bit the dust. Had 34 bad sectors on the hard drive. Since I am on the protection plan it was swapped out with no additional charges.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> ...Future channel bonding receive capability for linear 4K?...


You broke the code. One common receiver to serve both HD customers and 4k customers with a 4k client.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

penguin150 said:


> I got a HR54 on Monday when my 34 bit the dust. Had 34 bad sectors on the hard drive. Since I am on the protection plan it was swapped out with no additional charges.


Lucky you, Had my 34 replaced not more than a week ago and got a 34.... :down: I am on the protection plan as well.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Wake me up when they switch to 10000 DMIPS+ ARM core and later. It exists today but they refuse to build it. Must be waiting for costs to come down.

Yeah of course your smartphone runs circles around these things. They are not mips based and the multi-core architecture is optimized for all the things smartphones do. So I do guess publishing the specs to consumers could potentially be counter productive. But it doesn't take a genius to already figure out something like an iPhone 6+ (I use that as an example as it pushes out 1080p) is far more responsive than a cable or satellite DVR.

Interested to see what direction AT&T takes the company in and what types of hardware and software will be available in the next few years.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Broadcom and Maxlinear make the chips used in Directv's receivers, so they control whether ARM or MIPS are used. The chips are highly integrated, you can't use one from a cell phone into a STB.

The next generation equipment may get you want you want, but Directv is unlikely to use them in non-4K equipment since paying for that faster core, 4K output HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 licensing, HEVC decoder etc. doesn't make sense for HD equipment. https://www.broadcom.com/products/Satellite/HDTV-SDTV-Video,-Graphics,-and-Receiver-Products/BCM7251


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You don't generally use multipurpose chips in hardware like this. You are better with specific chips that do only specific things and don't waste abilities and therefore don't need to have the same kinds of specs.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> Broadcom and Maxlinear make the chips used in Directv's receivers, so they control whether ARM or MIPS are used. The chips are highly integrated, you can't use one from a cell phone into a STB.
> 
> The next generation equipment may get you want you want, but Directv is unlikely to use them in non-4K equipment since paying for that faster core, 4K output HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 licensing, HEVC decoder etc. doesn't make sense for HD equipment. https://www.broadcom.com/products/Satellite/HDTV-SDTV-Video,-Graphics,-and-Receiver-Products/BCM7251


Yup I'd like a chip like that one. ARMv7 core, 10000 DMIPS, USB 3.0 support (so fast enough to use usb 3.0 external hard drives to expand storage), HEVC decoding, DDR4 memory support etc.. Would like a UI that is modern and fast to run on it with linear and or on demand 4k content at disposal via Sat or IPTV.

I seem to upgrade every other model so maybe the next model will be it.

HR24, skip HR34, upgraded to HR44, so skip 54, then get whatever is after that.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Why? At this time it does nothing a hr44 cant do for 4k. Maybe someday if the hr44 can not do transponder bonding and they make that a requirement to get 4k, but until that actually happens they wont be worried about 4k on the genie itself. Just the c61k.
> 
> Besides, seeing how these are just hitting the field, I doubt they are even available everywhere just yet. I am sure in time, since they are obviously the next generation of genies. AT at his time though, the differences between the hr44 and the hr54 is akin to the c41 to c51... Nothing really...


Doesn't the HR54 have HDMI 2.0(a)? So you can't get 4K VOD through HDMI without the lame RVU hack now? Not that I'm going to pay $20 to watch Ghostbusters in 4K, but still.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Doesn't the HR54 have HDMI 2.0(a)? So you can't get 4K VOD through HDMI without the lame RVU hack now? Not that I'm going to pay $20 to watch Ghostbusters in 4K, but still.


The hr54 has the same hdmi as the hr44. SO its the same.

And I don't get why people think its a hack. Its logical when you start thinking about the tech involved and such. They want to use a client to show 4k for now, since the hardware would be far more expensive for everyone if they built it into the genie right now. Lets let a few generations go by of the first clients that can do 4k so that when we actually get a dvr that does it native, its not a slow piece of junk like a hr21 was...

Just look how giant that c61k client is. I don't want a genie that large, and I don't think anyone else does either. Using that is just fine for now. (and rvu tv direct if you have one.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm waiting for hr64, seems to me it will match c61 and have native 4k output via hdmi


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The hr54 has the same hdmi as the hr44. SO its the same.
> 
> And I don't get why people think its a hack. Its logical when you start thinking about the tech involved and such. They want to use a client to show 4k for now, since the hardware would be far more expensive for everyone if they built it into the genie right now. Lets let a few generations go by of the first clients that can do 4k so that when we actually get a dvr that does it native, its not a slow piece of junk like a hr21 was...
> 
> Just look how giant that c61k client is. I don't want a genie that large, and I don't think anyone else does either. Using that is just fine for now. (and rvu tv direct if you have one.)


This is kind of the way I see it. I think of clients more for secondary TVs, not the primary. You don't use a 4K TV as a secondary one in a bedroom, kitchen, etc. Your 4K TV is going to have a Genie on it. With this it also needs a c61k and one or two receiver fees.

Of course all this is for a small minority of customers. 4K hasn't truly arrived, most customers won't be interested in it other than streaming/discs until channels start showing programming, and it will need to be more than some version of Discovery HD Theater like in the early HD days.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> This is kind of the way I see it. I think of clients more for secondary TVs, not the primary. You don't use a 4K TV as a secondary one in a bedroom, kitchen, etc. Your 4K TV is going to have a Genie on it. With this it also needs a c61k and one or two receiver fees.
> 
> Of course all this is for a small minority of customers. 4K hasn't truly arrived, most customers won't be interested in it other than streaming/discs until channels start showing programming, and it will need to be more than some version of Discovery HD Theater like in the early HD days.


Well that is not true for everyone. I just bought a 65" Samsung JS8500 SUHD TV and it is my primary TV. The genie now sits in my bedroom and I am using the built-in RVU feature on the primary TV. Also happens to be DirecTV 4K compatible, even though I am not a fan of using my Internet bandwidth for DirecTV content. So I've downloaded a couple of things to try out 4K on the RVU but at this point I am in wait mode for the satellite's to come online with 4K content.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't use a client on a primary TV. I didn't spend $3K to $4K on a TV to use a client on it. I'm on a HR24 right now and I consider the UI "slow" at times. I can't imagine how bad trick play would be with a RVU client. Never actually used the Genie / Client set up, so I can't say for sure though . Yeah, I'll wait for the native 4K Genie. If the HR54 doesn't have HDMI 2.0(a) at this point in the game, that's a major misstep by DirecTV IMO.

No need to rush into the HR54 LOL since there are no 4K channels yet. I'll build up the rest of my 4K infrastructure first since that's actually coming in a few months (UltraHD BluRay).


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't use a client on a primary TV. I didn't spend $3K to $4K on a TV to use a client on it. I'm on a HR24 right now and I consider the UI "slow" at times. I can't imagine how bad trick play would be with a RVU client. Never actually used the Genie / Client set up, so I can't say for sure though . Yeah, I'll wait for the native 4K Genie. If the HR54 doesn't have HDMI 2.0(a) at this point in the game, that's a major misstep by DirecTV IMO.
> 
> No need to rush into the HR54 LOL since there are no 4K channels yet. I'll build up the rest of my 4K infrastructure first since that's actually coming in a few months (UltraHD BluRay).


Actually it's not bad at all, I have an HR44 with the built-in RVU client in Samsung SUHD TV (not sure if it's octa-core processor is making a difference) but the UI is snappy (at least as snappy as the HR44 itself) and trickplay is pretty good too, though not as good as right on the HR44... I have zero problems with the performance on the RVU client to be honest.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Crypter said:


> Well that is not true for everyone. I just bought a 65" Samsung JS8500 SUHD TV and it is my primary TV. The genie now sits in my bedroom and I am using the built-in RVU feature on the primary TV. Also happens to be DirecTV 4K compatible, even though I am not a fan of using my Internet bandwidth for DirecTV content. So I've downloaded a couple of things to try out 4K on the RVU but at this point I am in wait mode for the satellite's to come online with 4K content.


Just to let you know, not one ounce of 4k is coming via your internet right now. Its all pushed form their satellites... So don't worry about that. I doubt we will see any 4k over internet for a long time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't use a client on a primary TV. I didn't spend $3K to $4K on a TV to use a client on it. I'm on a HR24 right now and I consider the UI "slow" at times. I can't imagine how bad trick play would be with a RVU client. Never actually used the Genie / Client set up, so I can't say for sure though . Yeah, I'll wait for the native 4K Genie. If the HR54 doesn't have HDMI 2.0(a) at this point in the game, that's a major misstep by DirecTV IMO.
> 
> No need to rush into the HR54 LOL since there are no 4K channels yet. I'll build up the rest of my 4K infrastructure first since that's actually coming in a few months (UltraHD BluRay).


I don't know how to say this without sounding like an *** but, sounds like someone who has never used a client tied to a hr44. They are as fast or faster than my hr24 was.... Using a client means you lose one thing, PIP. That's it. Trickplay really isn't slow... Its the same as any mrv for me.

Now if your genie is a hr34, well thast another story. But a hr44, you are good to go.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't know how to say this without sounding like an *** but, sounds like someone who has never used a client tied to a hr44. They are as fast or faster than my hr24 was.... Using a client means you lose one thing, PIP. That's it. Trickplay really isn't slow... Its the same as any mrv for me.
> 
> Now if your genie is a hr34, well thast another story. But a hr44, you are good to go.


Already said I haven't used the Genie / Client setup . I only have one TV, so if the HR54 isn't HDMI 2.0/2.0a, its useless for my needs and I'll wait for the next version and save my measly $3/mo in the mean time . I thought the "other place" said it was? Why would DirecTV release a new Genie that doesn't do 4K over HDMI? That's dumb. Especially since there doesn't seem to be anything new in this thing aside from the extra tuners.

EDIT: Inkahauts, are you 100% sure its not HDMI 2.0? I rechecked the "other place"'s first look and they say it is.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Crypter said:


> Well that is not true for everyone. I just bought a 65" Samsung JS8500 SUHD TV and it is my primary TV. The genie now sits in my bedroom and I am using the built-in RVU feature on the primary TV. Also happens to be DirecTV 4K compatible, even though I am not a fan of using my Internet bandwidth for DirecTV content. So I've downloaded a couple of things to try out 4K on the RVU but at this point I am in wait mode for the satellite's to come online with 4K content.


Well, there always is the exception to the rule 

Or how about this. Single TV environment, 4k.

Two DirecTV receivers (and on newer accounts 2 fees) connected to that TV. Ok sure, you technically can have the genie headless, but there still have to be two recievers there for 4k to work.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Already said I haven't used the Genie / Client setup . I only have one TV, so if the HR54 isn't HDMI 2.0/2.0a, its useless for my needs and I'll wait for the next version and save my measly $3/mo in the mean time . I thought the "other place" said it was? Why would DirecTV release a new Genie that doesn't do 4K over HDMI? That's dumb. Especially since there doesn't seem to be anything new in this thing aside from the extra tuners.
> 
> EDIT: Inkahauts, are you 100% sure its not HDMI 2.0? I rechecked the "other place"'s first look and they say it is.


Jacob Braun confirmed in another thread that the HR54 cannot do 4k over HDMI, only through the c61k.

There's really nothing "new" regarding the HR54, especially compared to the HR44, unless the PI integration is considered a feature.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Already said I haven't used the Genie / Client setup . I only have one TV, so if the HR54 isn't HDMI 2.0/2.0a, its useless for my needs and I'll wait for the next version and save my measly $3/mo in the mean time . I thought the "other place" said it was? Why would DirecTV release a new Genie that doesn't do 4K over HDMI? That's dumb. Especially since there doesn't seem to be anything new in this thing aside from the extra tuners.
> 
> EDIT: Inkahauts, are you 100% sure its not HDMI 2.0? I rechecked the "other place"'s first look and they say it is.


It needs HDCP 2.2 more than it needs HDMI 2.0. The HDMI Copy Protection scheme (HDCP 2.2) is required for 4K content.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Crypter said:


> It needs HDCP 2.2 more than it needs HDMI 2.0. The HDMI Copy Protection scheme (HDCP 2.2) is required for 4K content.


It needs both as 2.2 can't work without 2.0


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> It needs both as 2.2 can't work without 2.0


Right, I meant to imply that HDCP 2.2 is why the HR54 wont do 4K, even if it has HDMI 2.0


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Jacob Braun confirmed in another thread that *the HR54 cannot do 4k over HDMI*, only through the c61k.
> 
> There's really nothing "new" regarding the HR54, especially compared to the HR44, unless the PI integration is considered a feature.


*sigh*... pass . Bring on the HR64 then.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> *sigh*... pass . Bring on the HR64 then.


Add tuners and up the series link limit while they're at it 

I know, making those kinds of changes for one box in same class is problematic. Super Gene?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Well, there always is the exception to the rule
> 
> Or how about this. Single TV environment, 4k.
> 
> Two DirecTV receivers (and on newer accounts 2 fees) connected to that TV. Ok sure, you technically can have the genie headless, but there still have to be two recievers there for 4k to work.


Really this is the ONLY problem with using clients and ill bet it affects less than 1% or people who even have 4k service... I would think they could call in and ask for discounts and probably get enough to offset the extra monthly fee.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Already said I haven't used the Genie / Client setup . I only have one TV, so if the HR54 isn't HDMI 2.0/2.0a, its useless for my needs and I'll wait for the next version and save my measly $3/mo in the mean time . I thought the "other place" said it was? Why would DirecTV release a new Genie that doesn't do 4K over HDMI? That's dumb. Especially since there doesn't seem to be anything new in this thing aside from the extra tuners.
> 
> EDIT: Inkahauts, are you 100% sure its not HDMI 2.0? I rechecked the "other place"'s first look and they say it is.


There is no hvec decoding in the hr54, so no, it wont do 4k, no matter how much the other site thought it would. 

And it isn't dumb if you look at that economics and the hardware consequences. I pointed them out in another thread, but basically, why make a dvr so expensive that is for everyone, when it would be a first gen thing and not be liked much liked, kind of similar to the hr34 in the long run. Focus on clients for now and when the hardware is mature, then build a good dvr. Do the hr44 first, and skip the hr34 to the customers, so to speak. Also, clients let them make it cheaper too for everyone.

And the hr54 is a great machine, and for directv its even better, since its basically a less expensive to build version of the hr44. I hope this will help them push towards shutting off the sd mpeg-2 feeds and going mpeg4 only. ATT might want to do that more than Directv even did.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Crypter said:


> It needs HDCP 2.2 more than it needs HDMI 2.0. The HDMI Copy Protection scheme (HDCP 2.2) is required for 4K content.


Actually it needs HVEC decoding more than anything else.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Actually it needs HVEC decoding more than anything else.


Well, that is semantics, it needs HVEC to decode but without 2.2, that is where it stays, sitting inside the box as it can't go nowhere without the safeguards in place.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Really this is the ONLY problem with using clients and ill bet it affects less than 1% or people who even have 4k service... I would think they could call in and ask for discounts and probably get enough to offset the extra monthly fee.


Probably true. At this point the whole thing is niche. I'm sure by the time we have actual non PPV 4K there won't be the need for a client.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Well, that is semantics, it needs HVEC to decode but without 2.2, that is where it stays, sitting inside the box as it can't go nowhere without the safeguards in place.


Well.. If you are building a house, it needs a foundation.. The foundation is getting the signal to the box. Well we have that already. Now we need the walls before we can build the roof. The walls is HVEC. We cant even think about getting the picture to the tv from a box without being able to decode the signal. Then comes the roof, which is the delivery method in this case. So HDMI and HDCP is the last thing in the chain that is needed to show 4k...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is a silly argument. All components must be there in order to get 4K via HDMI. One without the others is no good.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, and you are forgetting the SWM7 and Reverse Band LNB too. So you need a whole bunch of crap to make 4K work and none of it is in the HR54 at this point. SWM7 and Reverse Band support "might be" with software and firmware upgrades.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Well, that is semantics, it needs HVEC to decode but without 2.2, that is where it stays, sitting inside the box as it can't go nowhere without the safeguards in place.


and grammatically incorrect
it's *HEVC - High Efficiency Video Coding*


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, and you are forgetting the SWM7 and Reverse Band LNB too. So you need a whole bunch of crap to make 4K work and none of it is in the HR54 at this point. SWM7 and Reverse Band support "might be" with software and firmware upgrades.


There's no "reverse band support" in receivers. They just see a SWM channel and don't know or care what frequency it was originally broadcast at, which is the only difference between reverse band and Ku and Ka. Assuming Directv uses DVB-S2X bonded transponders on reverse band for 4K then it would need to support that, but they don't really have a need to do that until they have more 4K channels than they have available reverse band transponders, which will be years (unless once they launch the first 4K channel they wish to cram in as many 4K PPV channels as they can) The HR54 either has the hardware to handle bonded transponders, or doesn't. Can't get that from firmware upgrades, anymore than a firmware upgrade could provide HEVC decoding or HDCP 2.2.

I know some are speculating the SWM7 input while only 5 are currently used/claimed has to do with bonded transponders, which it may, it could equally be that they just decided to limit it to 5 to be compatible with current Genies. They've maintained that a Genie is a Genie is a Genie, and while newer ones may be faster they don't provide any features you can't get any other way (i.e. HR44 does wireless, but you can use a WCCK, HR54 has built in PI, but you can use a PI21) If the HR54 allowed up to 7 recordings and supported 5 clients that would provide a real difference that they may wish to avoid at least for now.


----------



## weaknees (Apr 17, 2009)

Mods, feel free to delete this post if it is not permitted, but for those interested, we just got some HR54s in stock:

http://www.weaknees.com/hr54


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

man... the prices will kill the horse 

plus it's too old for current technology nowadays without UHD support


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

P Smith said:


> man... the prices will kill the horse
> 
> plus it's too old for current technology nowadays without UHD support


Not sure where you got that info...but it's not accurate...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tell me your tail it would support UHD via HDMI ! hehe


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> tell me your tail it would support UHD via HDMI ! hehe


Both DirecTV and Dish are introducing UHD via the client model. The HR54 is intended to support that model as a box with minimal additional hardware so as to be useful as a "Genie" for any customer with minimal additional expense. Genies with UHD HDMI capability are a future development when justified by available content and UHD adoption.

Few here seem to have figured that out...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't worry, I'm follow the thread and well aware about clients.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Don't worry, I'm follow the thread and well aware about clients.


No reason or point for DVR with 4K HDMI today.


----------



## weaknees (Apr 17, 2009)

FWIW, contrary to the "First Look" document, the HR54 we opened says SWM5, not SWM7. So it appears that DIRECTV now considers the HR54 a SWM5 device.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

weaknees said:


> FWIW, contrary to the "First Look" document, the HR54 we opened says SWM5, not SWM7. So it appears that *DIRECTV now considers the HR54 a SWM5 device.*


Indeed. One has to realize that First Looks may reflect devices which are prototypes in contrast to production versions.


----------



## jclangston (Oct 19, 2010)

Just curious what cities have have gotten HR54s so far. I thought I remember reading something the other day that someone in Seattle had gotten one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Even when it's national, there still is no reason to turn down a 44. It's not like a 34 vs 44. Though the integrated power inserter is kind of nice. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I got one here in LA back on Monday, to my surprise, after a service call to (finally) swap out my slow-as-Christmas and trouble plagued HR34.

Was expecting an HR44, but Tech. showed up with a -54 instead

I have to say, very impressed with it's speed and very small size, but I do miss the caller ID feature.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Most of them are in SoCal. My friend in San Diego had one installed two weeks ago.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Moved from Chicago to NorCal in late July and signed up as new customer. Got HR54. I had the HR34 back home, so the comparison is night and day for me.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

weaknees said:


> FWIW, contrary to the "First Look" document, the HR54 we opened says SWM5, not SWM7. So it appears that DIRECTV now considers the HR54 a SWM5 device.


Got an HR54 installed Monday and satellite input is labled SWM-5 as well. Guess that may indicate an end to all the speculation about what was thought the two additional inactive SWM channels are for ...

Perhaps they never existed to begin with. It was some sort of mistake in the labeling in the early test models used by the First Look team.

BTW, the photos on the Weakness site are not the HR54, but what looks like an HR44.

HR54 is smaller and has no front panel indicators or buttons save for a DIRECTV power and a record light indicator.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought I read that you still need another power inserter for the other boxes that the one in the HR-54 has just enough power to power the LNB and that's it. Or am I wrong on that? I guess it you just need only the HR-54 and no other boxes then that internal power inserter would work?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I doubt it was a mistake in labeling, I'll bet it uses the 8 tuner chip, but maybe to avoid confusion in their "all Genies are equal" policy they decided at the last minute not to use those extra tuners to avoid people whining for upgrades from HR34/HR44 to HR54 to get the two extra tuners (and presumably ability to support two more clients)


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW, with no front panel buttons I guess there is no coax network test feature (Guide + >) for the HR54?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

The built in power inserter is designed to power the SWM lnb. Once the LNB is powered, there is no other device that requires power from the power inserter. You can have as many receivers as the 8 tuner lLNB will support, i.e. Genie(5tuners) plus one HR24(2 tuners) plus one H25 (1 tuner). The receivers do not reuire a power inserter, only the SWM in the LNB requires it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> BTW, with no front panel buttons I guess there is no coax network test feature (Guide + >) for the HR54?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


Press and hold SLECT for a looong time, lol. for a few seconds.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Press and hold SLECT for a looong time, lol. for a few seconds.


Got it, thanks .... 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> I doubt it was a mistake in labeling, I'll bet it uses the 8 tuner chip, but maybe to avoid confusion in their "all Genies are equal" policy they decided at the last minute not to use those extra tuners to avoid people whining for upgrades from HR34/HR44 to HR54 to get the two extra tuners (and presumably ability to support two more clients)


my thoughts are the same


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We got unfortunate case - split usefull info about hr54 between the threads,

Mods,
Could we merge the short thread with main one to keep redundancy to minimum and give those who need just one thread?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Hopefully at the first of next year I will be in our new place. I will have two new 4k TV's installed when I move in. With the discussion of the HR54 not doing 4k I am confused on what I will need. I currently have a HR34 and a HR24.


What will I need to get 4k to both tv's?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

reubenray said:


> Hopefully at the first of next year I will be in our new place. I will have two new 4k TV's installed when I move in. With the discussion of the HR54 not doing 4k I am confused on what I will need. I currently have a HR34 and a HR24.
> 
> What will I need to get 4k to both tv's?


Just two C61Ks and your HR34. Only one will be able to play 4K at a time.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Jacob Braun said:


> Just two C61Ks and your HR34. Only one will be able to play 4K at a time.


What will I need to get more than 5 tuners? I know the HR24 will not do 4k, but will it still work?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> What will I need to get more than 5 tuners? I know the HR24 will not do 4k, but will it still work?


Yes, the HR24 still works but not 4K. If you are in love with the 4K niche now, you are limited to 5 tuners with two C61Ks and paying for three outlets while only using two.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

How would it work if I had the 4k setup on only the main living room tv and the bedroom would not be. Also I guess I would have to pay an additional fee for the C61K just to watch 4k?

I do need more than one DVR.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

reubenray said:


> How would it work if I had the 4k setup on only the main living room tv and the bedroom would not be. Also I guess I would have to pay an additional fee for the C61K just to watch 4k?
> 
> I do need more than one DVR.


You are worrying for nothing. There is ZERO linear content right now in 4K. But to answer the question, you would need the Genie on the secondary TV and a C61K on the main TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reubenray said:


> How would it work if I had the 4k setup on only the main living room tv and the bedroom would not be. Also I guess I would have to pay an additional fee for the C61K just to watch 4k?
> 
> I do need more than one DVR.


I would wait for HR64 (hopefuly it will support 4K on HDMI outout)


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would wait for HR64 (hopefuly it will support 4K on HDMI outout)


RedH doesn't show model numbers higher than HR54. Is it speculation that the next Genie will be a HR64 or have you heard something?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Total speculation. I wouldn't be surprised if the next generation is at the very early stages of development but I bet we don't see another unit for two years since it'll likely be a new platform that does uverse as well as sat.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure, it was, but I'm more optimist and expecting new 4k dvr soon... development cycle is shortening nowadays.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Total speculation. I wouldn't be surprised if the next generation is at the very early stages of development but I bet we don't see another unit for two years since it'll likely be a new platform that does uverse as well as sat.


Think about how Directv is going to view this from an operational perspective. We don't know if the HR54 was planned to be the last in the Genie line, but if we assume it was not, there would have been a successor in development for some time, presumably with 4K output. They aren't going to stop work on it when the AT&T deal is announced, because they don't know when or even if the FCC will approve it. I suppose they could cancel it when the FCC approval was received, but only if they had something else ready to go in much less than two years - I can't see them forcing people with 4K TVs to have an extra $6.50/month fee for a Genie that can't output 4K once they start actually offering live 4K channels which I'd expect in less than a year (the 2016 Summer Olympics is going to be the drop dead date for any MVPD that wants to be seen as a 4K leader)

We also don't know if they were planning on doing a successor product line to the Genie, that would have a new hardware design and/or new interface. If they were, once the AT&T deal was announced they would have taken AT&T's needs into account in its design. It wouldn't cost much to do that and you'd be crazy not to make that investment because of how much further along you'd be if/when the merger is approved. They could always remove any unneeded hardware and software from it before release if the FCC denied the merger. Even if they weren't previously planning on it and had projected several more generations of Genie, they might have started at least planning such a combined device or new interface knowing that AT&T's needs wouldn't be met by what Directv has today.

While I agree the talk about an 'HR64' is speculation (but a pretty obvious guess at the successor's name, though I might bet on 'HR64K') unless Directv had always planned that the HR54 was last in the Genie line, I think we'll see a 4K Genie, in plenty of time for the Summer Olympics.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 24, 2006)

So no one outside of CA has received an HR54 at this point? I'd love to free up an outlet by losing the power inserter. But, HR34 is on it's last leg, so I'll probably look for an HR44+ sooner than later. (yes I realize you can't specifically request a model)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> We got unfortunate case - split usefull info about hr54 between the threads,
> 
> Mods,
> Could we merge the short thread with main one to keep redundancy to minimum and give those who need just one thread?


Which is the other thread you think this one should be merged with?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First look of HR54


----------



## jclangston (Oct 19, 2010)

I noticed last night that you can now buy a HR54 on Amazon. ($299)


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

jclangston said:


> I noticed last night that you can now buy a HR54 on Amazon. ($299)


Seller is weaknees


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jclangston said:


> I noticed last night that you can now buy lease a HR54 on Amazon. ($299)


Fixed it for you.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> First look of HR54


Merged.


----------



## TimC (Jun 27, 2016)

I just had HR54-500 installed today. Previous setup was HR34-700 with three C41 wireless minis and WVB. Internet run by DECAII adapter through coax. It took me many phone calls, the last to retention to get a 54. I kept getting told all genies are the same until I threw the mobile dvr flag at them. They finally approved an upgrade for me. I told them I didn't need 4k. They assured me that I can still get a 54 but had to add the C61 client which I could refuse when the tech arrived.
Well the Tech showed up today and asked if I was ready for 4K install, I told him I didn't need 4k now, he said no problem he will just install the 54 and delete the 4k order and the C61. I can always add it later on if I get 4K.
Anyway he got me hooked up, Hr54 to WVB feeding three C41wireless minis. Gave me all new remotes. Kept internet via MOCA / DECAII adapter. Couldn't be happier, this thing is blazing fast. Even the minis are quick. I hope they swap everyones 34's with a 44 or 54 soon. I couldn't believe what I was missing.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

The HR54 may not be capable of 4K, but I just couldn't live with the speed of my HR34 & HR22 any longer. The speed of the HR54 is incredible, compared to my old DVRs. Some day when there are more 4K channels & content available and I purchase a second 4K TV. Then I'll worry about getting the "HR64" or whatever the latest and greatest 4k DVR is called.

To be honest, I won a 50" 4K TV at my company Christmas party and that's the only reason I have a 4k TV right now. And by having one, it gave me an opportunity to call DIRECTV and ask for a free upgrade to an HR54 and C61 4K client upgrade, since they tell you that you have to have a 4K TV to get it. Of course it came with a 2 year commitment, but the $20/mo credit for 12 mo's helped offset that concern.

With my grandfathered Choice Xtra Classic, I'm told that I don't even get a single 4K channel, just on demand content. I read that you have to Ultimate to get the single 4K channel. but to me its not worth the $6.50/mo. Just to to get the one 4k channel? Although, I'm wondering if I do have that channel, since when I select channel 106 I do hear the sound, just have a blank screen. So it may be in included in my grandfathered package, I just don't have a 4k HDMI cable right now to view it. Does anyone know if channel 106 is included in the grandfather Choice Xtra Classic?

So if anyone else is in the position I was in, living with 2 slow DVR's frustrating you. And you have a 4K TV, now. I would recommend that you call for a free upgrade to the HR54 & C61 client today. You will appreciate the speed!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> I just don't have a 4k HDMI cable right now to view it.


I would try your regular HDMI cable to connect C61k and the 4k TV


----------



## ttubbiola (Jan 23, 2007)

Having an HR-54 installed as we speak. Keeping one HD-DVR and swapping three others for the HR-54 and three clients. Definitely looking forward to faster response from the new boxes.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Coming back to DIRECTV after a near 3 year absence. (HR20, HR21 and HR22 when I left.) Install is happening Monday morning. I have a Genie and 2 Genie minis being installed. Is the HR-54 the standard install now?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> Coming back to DIRECTV after a near 3 year absence. (HR20, HR21 and HR22 when I left.) Install is happening Monday morning. I have a Genie and 2 Genie minis being installed. Is the HR-54 the standard install now?


Only standard (actually mandatory) if you're getting a 4K installation.

HR44 is the 'standard', but it will depend on what the installer has on their truck. There have been a few reports that subscribers got HR54 w/o 4K because that was all the installer had available.

EDIT: If they try to install an HR34, politely say 'no' and reschedule the installation. You do not want the 34. No matter what DIRECTV or the installer might say.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, trh!
And hello to everyone else. Good to see a lot of the same old names kicking around the forum. 

It's been a while. I'm doing some reading trying to get my head around the "state" of things.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

trh said:


> Only standard (actually mandatory) if you're getting a 4K installation.
> 
> HR44 is the 'standard', but it will depend on what the installer has on their truck. There have been a few reports that subscribers got HR54 w/o 4K because that was all the installer had available.
> 
> EDIT: If they try to install an HR34, politely say 'no' and reschedule the installation. You do not want the 34. No matter what DIRECTV or the installer might say.


If the installer knows that, but then always possible I just got one that hadn't gone through training on 4k installs.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> If the installer knows that, but then always possible I just got one that hadn't gone through training on 4k installs.


Are you saying they had both 44s and 54s on their truck and you got the 54 without 4K?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

trh said:


> Are you saying they had both 44s and 54s on their truck and you got the 54 without 4K?


No, I was having a 4K install and he walked in with a 44. I told him 4K required a 54 and he said "The 54 can't do 4K." Of course there is a certain truth to that. I explained what the setup was supposed to be and he said "Well, it's a good thing I have one on the truck". He just later had to go find a C61K when neither of us could figure out how to do RVU (turned out my set is incompatible).


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I would try your regular HDMI cable to connect C61k and the 4k TV


You were correct about using the regular cable, I just needed to change inputs.

After purchasing the new 4k HDMI cable, same results. Then I read the TV's onscreen manual and saw that all HDMI Inputs are 4K, but the HDMI 5 input was a High Velocity Mode 4K @ 60 Hz. The other 4 HDMI inputs are also Utra HD Video, but 4k @ 30 Hz.

Once I used the original cable with that input, I was able to see the 4K picture on channel 106 & 104. So I guess there are actually two 4K channels currently on DIRECTV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Once I used the original cable with that input, I was able to see the 4K picture on channel 106 & 104. So I guess there are actually two 4K channels currently on DIRECTV.


actually, there are 3. 104, 105 & 106

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> No, I was having a 4K install and he walked in with a 44. I told him 4K required a 54 and he said "The 54 can't do 4K." Of course there is a certain truth to that. I explained what the setup was supposed to be and he said "Well, it's a good thing I have one on the truck". He just later had to go find a C61K when neither of us could figure out how to do RVU (turned out my set is incompatible).


"back then" or not long ago, DIRECTV did not required a 54 for a 4K install. If you order when the requirement was in place, he would not be able to activate the 44 on a 4K install.

DIRECTV way to note the WO on 4K installs with RVU TVs is not that good. Although, since the 4K became a requirement for 4K, all RVU TV installs will require an HR54 as well.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> "back then" or not long ago, DIRECTV did not required a 54 for a 4K install. If you order when the requirement was in place, he would not be able to activate the 44 on a 4K install.
> 
> DIRECTV way to note the WO on 4K installs with RVU TVs is not that good. Although, since the 4K became a requirement for 4K, all RVU TV installs will require an HR54 as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


My install was I believe the week before the Masters tournament, so I think that was after they started requiring the 54. Good to see though that the system wouldn't have allowed it in that case. I probably should have just started out with the order as a c61k, but since my set was on the 4K compatible list, I figured it was fine. Didn't consider that the list may not be totally accurate. Oh well.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I have the HR-44 is the speed the same as the HR-54? I don't have a 4k TV but If I ever got one I would just let the 4k TV upconvert it using the HR-44. I don't think it looks like their is anything interesting to watch in 4k on DTV worth spending the extra money on upgrading to the Ultimate or Premier packages. Or if they changed it to a 4k fee.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Yes, the speed is the same as the HR54.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a 4K Vizio a year ago, and got my HR34 upgraded to a HR44 back in January....was pretty ecstatic about the upgrade! I'm eligible for a free upgrade in early December as part of the Protection Plan. Anyone have history on the chance that I can get the HR54 and C61K upgrade for free once I hit that date, or is that not an officially ATT/DirecTV upgrade, meaning they will find some reason not to acknowledge it? Looking for (nearly free) success stories. Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

codespy said:


> I got a 4K Vizio a year ago, and got my HR34 upgraded to a HR44 back in January....was pretty ecstatic about the upgrade! I'm eligible for a free upgrade in early December as part of the Protection Plan. Anyone have history on the chance that I can get the HR54 and C61K upgrade for free once I hit that date, or is that not an officially ATT/DirecTV upgrade, meaning they will find some reason not to acknowledge it? Looking for (nearly free) success stories. Thanks.


You can't get that kind of upgrade unless you are getting 4k. No 4k, then the hr54 isn't an upgrade to what you have...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Given that Directv has almost no 4K programming, you'd probably be better off waiting a bit to use your upgrade on the next generation hardware...whenever that comes out. You'd be kicking yourself if you upgraded to the HR54/C61K and something way better came out six months later.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Given that Directv has almost no 4K programming, you'd probably be better off waiting a bit to use your upgrade on the next generation hardware...whenever that comes out. You'd be kicking yourself if you upgraded to the HR54/C61K and something way better came out six months later.


Good point, especially when the upgrade only comes around every two years. I'll wait, since I have a nice upscaling Sammy Blu-ray player we use to get our movies in 4K. Thanks.


----------

